# Criminals of Stoney Beware



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Bruce Wayne aka Clark could be prowling the harbour bar area in the batmobile over the next few nights.....


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Lambo looks stealthy..


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

Prowling the harbour ????? sure its the crims that need to worry lol


----------



## Phil1984 (Oct 15, 2008)

Haha!

Im sure Clark will look after it, just the way he would look after his own 

I'll keep and eye out Keith CSL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nofastyerlast (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW now thats a sinister looking Gallardo. Not sure the front tints are legal mind you, but there's not much chance of the polis catching you in that beasty


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

A quick bit of side indicator tinting and that's a very nice looking machine.


----------



## M40COO (Mar 21, 2006)

He could always disguise it as a harmless family runabout ....:lol:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

About time you got it cleaned properly!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

murdered lambo = :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Nofastyerlast said:


> WOW now thats a sinister looking Gallardo. Not sure the front tints are legal mind you, but there's not much chance of the polis catching you in that beasty


They're definitely well within legal limits, it's keiths pi$h pic that makes them look dark 

Just home from finishing it, looks alot better now than it did yesterday!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

haha! - Seen drifting between hookers down the docks!


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Must be another crime fighter, not been out in it since the weekend and that was only for five mins.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Keith CSL said:


> Must be another crime fighter, not been out in it since the weekend and that was only for five mins.


Drove justin's with the Tubi on it last nite..>Sounded Divine! needs to go through that tunnel under union street!!!


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Keith CSL said:


> Must be another crime fighter, not been out in it since the weekend and that was only for five mins.


Was that you sneaking past Hoodles playbarn in Oldmeldrum last Saturday then? I spotted one like it as we made our way back to Orkney. :argie:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

rossdook said:


> Was that you sneaking past Hoodles playbarn in Oldmeldrum last Saturday then? I spotted one like it as we made our way back to Orkney. :argie:


Yes, that would have been me for sure. Visiting my mother who stays just outside Oldmeldrum :thumb:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice motor indeed! :argie:

Heard you before you came into view - nice early warning system means you can get a good gawp at it as it goes by. Luckily I was quite near a land drain which managed to catch most of the drool. :lol:


----------

